# childs educton



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi we are hopefully moving to ontario and where wondering what the schools are like for 7&9 yr and how it compares to the uk system?any help would be gratefull thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Curiosity got the better of me - I thought this thread was a bit dodgy "Child seduction" so checked it out. Guess you didn't get an "A" in spelling or in the word "education" either!


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry but I think that response you got was very rude and harsh !!!!! 

All I know is what decided us to go for Canada was the education and life are children would receive........I have heard it is very good and that the children tend to thrive...also if you are planning to go to a smaller town you will find that the Schools don't seem to have the over-crowding problems in the classroom like in the UK !

Hope this helps !

Charlie


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Lottienpaul said:


> Sorry but I think that response you got was very rude and harsh !!!!!
> 
> All I know is what decided us to go for Canada was the education and life are children would receive........I have heard it is very good and that the children tend to thrive...also if you are planning to go to a smaller town you will find that the Schools don't seem to have the over-crowding problems in the classroom like in the UK !
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply he is right i cant spell ,but thats no excuse for rudeness !!

are you in canada now?and how long have you been there?


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

No not there yet and have a long way to go! just starting to apply for visa now, my Son is 10 and my daughter is 5 so we need to get moving really ! I just know that what I have read is that on the whole education is good out there.....we are looking to move to New Brunswick as it seems to suit our needs...planning to go on a two week holiday this Summer to check it out ! Can't wait ! There is a website called Emirgrate2 and you will find some info on there about schooling, also a lot of the Canadian Schools have websites so you can check individual schools on there.
How long are you down the Visa route and when are you planning to get out there ?

Charlie


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi we are hopefully moving to ontario and where wondering what the schools are like for 7&9 yr and how it compares to the uk system?any help would be gratefull thanks


I searched for education board, ontario and found the Ministry of education. It is very helpful and you can find the performance results of schools and class sizes etc. Well worth a look.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey, you lot, where's your senses of humour. My response was tongue in cheek! If moving to Canada takes away your sense of humour, it sounds a strange place to be. In Spain you'd have got all those things you want for your kids and generally warmer weather too!


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Lottienpaul said:


> No not there yet and have a long way to go! just starting to apply for visa now, my Son is 10 and my daughter is 5 so we need to get moving really ! I just know that what I have read is that on the whole education is good out there.....we are looking to move to New Brunswick as it seems to suit our needs...planning to go on a two week holiday this Summer to check it out ! Can't wait ! There is a website called Emirgrate2 and you will find some info on there about schooling, also a lot of the Canadian Schools have websites so you can check individual schools on there.
> How long are you down the Visa route and when are you planning to get out there ?
> 
> Charlie


we first applyed may 07 on the old system which takes ages was told at beginning38 to 42 month wait.just received letter asking us to go for medicals.so we are nearly there!i have been going to canada for the past 20 years on holidays first when i was single and i stayed for longer .now we just do two weeks every other year and stay with friends. we should of done it a long time ago.so if every thing works out we could be there for the summer depend if we can sell our houses.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

you was quick to read it wrong wasn't you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

m field said:


> you was quick to read it wrong wasn't you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what are you on about!!


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 

The schools are excellent, you tend to have a couple of different choices from your regular school to Church school and even french immersion.

I don't know where you are looking to settle, but if you google the area some towns have their own website!

We found 5 schools with in a really small area in Ajax, Ontario, and I contacted the schools by email and they will answer lots of your queries.

The Canadian education system is rated about 3rd or 4th in the world! about 85% of kids go on to University and they seem to be more relaxed than british schools in respect to pushing the kids!

They are excellent at recognising and supporting learning difficulties too, a friend of ours who son is severely autistic is now thriving in a Canandian school after he was written off here.

As a tip Try using remax real estate to search because their maps actually show the school and on most occasions give you the name and if it is a elemetary, middle, junior high or High school! - just thinking how much research I have done! OMG

Hope this all helps but the one big tip is, no matter how topsy turvey things are once you get out there, get the kids in school, it helps normality reign and also helps them make new friends quickly. Also if you get there by the summer, most schools run some form of summer camp so they meet friends from the school over the summer too.

Best of Luck

Westie


----------

